# BSS 20 ga and steel shot



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I purchased a used BSS 20ga, made in 1981. The Browning web site lists the BSS series in the category of "no steel shot." I use steel 3 inch 3 shot in my BSS 12ga and have had no problems.

I would like to use steel shot in my 20 ga. I would not use anything bigger than 3 shot. Anybody had experience using steel in a BSS 20 ga?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I really think the caution on the BSS is due to larger shot sizes/early steel loads. I called Browning when I got my '74 12 gauge, and was told that the barrels may seperate when using steel shot. Early loads were both more common in larger sizes and had short wads with little or no cushion. I've used steel #4's in my BSS with no problem and would bet that #3 steel won't bother your 20 a bit. Still, it is a valuable shotgun that's no longer made. If the calculated risk is acceptable to you, why not? The BSS is simply a wonderful shotgun to hunt with.
Good fortune,
Burl


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks Burl. Not sure why I am nervous about using steel in the 20ga. When I bought my 12 ga I didn't even think about it, just started using it.

The new loads with their radically different shot cups probably do away with the problems of the older steel loads. I have gotten to the point where I don't want to switch between steel and lead and have shot nothing but steel for all my bird hunting.

Rick


----------

